# Can We Trust The News Media?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

How often do you see a story in the news and immediately jump to conclusions about what you have read without knowing the entire story?

Do you believe there are any truly unbiased news sources left? Or, is most news written with the purpose of getting attention, good or bad. 

Have you ever called out a new source for not reporting the full story?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of them no. CNN, MSNBC ect make it up as the go. Yes I have called them out and they just don't care.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd sooner trust my Kenyan banker. Soon as I send him $5,000, . . . he's going to set up an account for both of us with a little over 5 million in it. 

We can both share the 5 mil.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Like gas station sushi!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

With questions like these …. I think Cricket is just trying to stir the pot and get me all worked up. May God watch over any newbies and those darn stupid comments tonight. :devil:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you trust the news media?

Does an 80 year old man trust a fart?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

No, none of them. Not even the few that seem to support some of my own beliefs. (FOX & OAN)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope, not even Fox News.
I do not watch TV. I do go to the various websites of national news, and realizing each has its own bias and agenda, try to reach a reasonable conclusion.
For a speech or news conference, I watch videos on C-Span.org to get the unvarnished words.

With the new AI being able to twist videos of people we most likely will be lied to very often.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Can you trust the FREE PRESS?

View attachment 95425


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> With questions like these &#8230;. I think Cricket is just trying to stir the pot and get me all worked up. May God watch over any newbies and those darn stupid comments tonight. :devil:


Actually, I was just kind of frustrated with the news today. I am so weary of misleading images and stories that don't tell the full story.

Today KSAT News (my local channel) posted the report on Facebook.

View attachment 95423


Now anyone who vapes knows the story doesn't quite make sense, so I went to read the story and knew it made even less sense.
https://www.ksat.com/health/texas-man-dies-after-ecigarette-explodes-in-his-face

So I researched around to see what other news reports I could find.
https://www.usnews.com/news/nationa...old-dies-in-texas-after-his-vape-pen-explodes

Now their headline was still "out there" but they at least told more of the story that finally makes sense.
https://www.usnews.com/news/nationa...old-dies-in-texas-after-his-vape-pen-explodes

The guy was using a mechanical mod which definitely has more safety issues if you don't know what you're doing. I have been vaping for 6 years and won't even consider using a mechanical mod. I like that if I space out and put my batteries in backward, my mod won't even turn on. My vape shop (and every shop that I know of) teaches battery safety and makes you sign that you understand. Ya can't force people to listen though...

I think my point is that very few people actually understand anything about vaping so they automatically believe what they read when clearly the reporter didn't understand the topic they were writing about.

Yes, I called KSAT out on their misleading image and report.

I think we can say the same with just about any topic out there. Sensational titles draw people in. They read it on the internet so it must be true, ya know?

When did we stop thinking for ourselves?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

P.S. Please don't turn this into a debate about vaping. I was only using that as an example.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Robie said:


> Can you trust the FREE PRESS?
> 
> View attachment 95425


Nothing free about them, they are chained to ratings, ad revenue, and keeping people so scared that they watch enough to keep the first two up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cricket said:


> P.S. Please don't turn this into a debate about vaping. I was only using that as an example.


That story even made the radio news in Florida. And it was only a few second sound bite, basically saying nothing more than the original headline you mentioned.
(I get bored delivering auto parts and sometimes listen to the radio)


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I was reading a political news story today. I actually checked the same topic on 4 different news media sites.

I certainly didn't expect the same slant on each story but I didn't expect totally different facts.

It makes it tough for people to have a clue what the REAL story is any more on ANY topic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I read that story, this morning. Didn’t give it another thought as I knew it was erroneous. Surprised they didn’t call it a fully-automatic assault rig.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> P.S. Please don't turn this into a debate about vaping. I was only using that as an example.


Check out this douchebag...this alone should stop most people from vaping, right?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

But see, that is EXACTLY what I mean by CRAP news stories.

1. I don't know anyone who thinks kids should be vaping. I also know that when I walk into my vape store with my youngest daughter (turning 25) they ask her for ID before she is all the way in the door. (FWIW she is a smoker. She doesn't vape.)

2. Why did they choose a total douchebag for this story? Why didn't they speak to folks like me who smoked (HEAVILY) for nearly 40 years and tried literally everything to quit smoking? Within weeks of me leaving smokes and vaping instead my cough went away. Within a few months, my blood pressure was back to normal and I stopped getting repeated upper respiratory infections. For me personally, if I couldn't vape, I would be smoking again.​
As I mentioned, I don't want to turn this into a debate about vaping. I want it to be about the fact that news stories manage to sensationalize EVERY DANG STORY for ratings instead of giving us a balanced story.

Why can't we just hear the news without any slant at all?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> But see, that is EXACTLY what I mean by CRAP news stories.
> 
> 1. I don't know anyone who thinks kids should be vaping. I also know that when I walk into my vape store with my youngest daughter (turning 25) they ask her for ID before she is all the way in the door. (FWIW she is a smoker. She doesn't vape.)
> 
> ...


Because media outlets are a business and they want to make money. Truth doesnt sell.

Most media outlets were tanking before Trump was elected. But now that they can make up fake or sensationalized stories about him to sell to their base they are making money again.

Most are still in the toilet but they are making some money.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Then maybe they should advertise themselves as satirical news. lain:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They lie like rugs . Pure propaganda rags. Bastards are just part of the deep state.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Then maybe they should advertise themselves as satirical news. lain:


Onions, Onions everywhere, but not a bit of news.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Its called a douche flute for a reason!


Slippy said:


> Check out this douchebag...this alone should stop most people from vaping, right?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It’s sad enough that I can’t trust the media it’s worse that nothing is able to be done about it except turn it off.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Short answer... NO

There is no long answer.... see above.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I quit watching TV four years ago, and it's getting closer to five. If anything, I just listen to the weather, and walk on by.

We get Fox News on our local radio station. Short, sweet, without the brouhaha. Hannity comes on later, and I read a magazine and listen until he repeats himself.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I trust the news media like I trust the used car salesman when he says "Trust Me". I check my back pocket for my wallet and then reach for my pistol.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cricket said:


> How often do you see a story in the news and immediately jump to conclusions about what you have read without knowing the entire story?
> 
> Do you believe there are any truly unbiased news sources left? Or, is most news written with the purpose of getting attention, good or bad.
> 
> Have you ever called out a new source for not reporting the full story?


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

help I need air .... Hahahahahahahaha!

I can't stop laughing Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If you really want to know what's going on in the world and how to fix it, ask @Slippy ! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I've all but quit watching national news. I do still follow local news, they're better but they still are far from perfect when it comes to jumping on stories.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Cricket said:


> How often do you see a story in the news and immediately jump to conclusions about what you have read without knowing the entire story?
> 
> Do you believe there are any truly unbiased news sources left? Or, is most news written with the purpose of getting attention, good or bad.
> 
> Have you ever called out a new source for not reporting the full story?


1) I'd say on average about once a week I see a head line that points me in one direction, but then when I read it... the story was in a different direction. For example... on Yahoo Homepage they have paid sponsor stories inline with their regular news stories. More often than not, the paid sponsor stories are misleading.

2) Sadly I am aware of only 1 network that I've seen "real" news. The worst part? I can't always get reception of this network... so I don't get to watch it often but the news I've seen on PBS seems to be the most unbiased.

3) Yes. A local CBS station.

It's in my opinion that profits drive news. Worst of all, people who call themselves journalists are bought and paid for. Coming from someone who attended journalism school and has been an Associate Editor to 3 national magazines (off-road titles) it's very clear by the language they use in describing certain issues. The viewer is pointed in a particular direction without them even knowing. It's all very sad.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

You have to monitor a variety of news sourcs . With something breaking you have to wait for things to work out. Especially with short film clips they do not show you what happened prior and without that context you cannot know what is realy going on.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have not trusted any media outlets in a long, long, time. I wrote a local newspaper in 1982 about an anti-gun article that the paper printed. I got a snotty, dismissive reply, which was expected. You get the idea, that was a long time ago, and my opinion of them has only gotten worse.

The media has been an enemy of the Second Amendment for as long as I can remember; which in turn means that it is inimical to my feelings on the matter. I used that as a yardstick for a long time. But, now, the media is my opponent on nearly everything, and I would be a fool to trust them.


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

My wife and i wee watching election night coverage in 2016. We were flipping channels to try and get a 'whole' picture. FOX News wouldn't call Georgia and another Southern State even though it was an hour passed the close of their polls and kept talking about how Virginia and some of the rust belt states were going to go Hillary. I flipped to FOX Business and they had the southern States Red for Trump. I kept it on FOX Business. We knew right then that the 'panel' on FOX News was lying by omission and trying to influence voters out west. I stayed up all night and smoked a good cigar and tipped some bourbon in the driveway. I cried. Both for the miracle of dodging the Bullet that is Hillary and what our country has turned in to.

My wife and I do not trust the media. Her parents are passed. My parents are MSM tards. There's no hope for them.

I like the feel of books, magazines, and newspaper in my hands....... haven't picked up a newspaper in 20 years. Stopped reading any weekly/monthly sports or current events media almost as long ago. I read trade magazines, subject specific publications, and paperbacks now. I read certain websites for my news intake. I listen to some talk radio, not much anymore. More and more, I am simply tuning out of their message(s).


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> If you really want to know what's going on in the world and *how to fix it*, ask @Slippy !


That's not really a hard excursion. Slippy is usually the guy who broke the stuff in the first place.

Sure, I like him, I just always hide the good china...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

News has always been slanted by the ideas of the writer, editor, etc. It has been the case since the dawn of news publication and free press. It has been used to push agendas and points of views meant to persuade others.

An tenant I have always lived by... Believe nothing you hear or read, and half of what you see.

Today however there are a multitude of media outlets that have shared interest....and they use the combined voice to push a narrative that gets undue consideration based on majority of publication agreeing. WHen in reality they are simply parroting the same information and not doing independent analysis and journalism.

WHat do we do about it? Start revoking Press passes/privileges when it is determined that a majority of the story or stories are determined to be baseless or without supporting evidence. The Press has extra constitutional protection, make them prove worthy of maintaining those protections or they become simple opinion outlets without no right to additional access beyond what we as citizens have.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No. They are coming to kill us all. Lock and load.


----------



## jmc (Mar 5, 2019)

The great thing these days is that there are so many sources available on the internet.

Although most of them are biased.

But by reading some many stream media, some alternative media, digging into things and doing research the truth eventually percolates through. 

At least that's what I hope.

But yes, brand loyalty - especially when it comes to sources of "truth" and even more so for sources of "correct opinion" - is for suckers.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

NO! Heck I don't even trust The Weather Channel!

View attachment 96279


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*[/nope !!!u]*


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I don't really watch the news anymore, it's mostly just a bunch of fiction loosely based on facts. If it's something big I will do my own research and try and sift thru all the BS, sound bites and unfactual crap.

It drives me nuts, I can drive by 11 emergency vehicles that have 1/2 the street shut down at noon, then watch the evening news and see nothing about it, but a bicyclist tangles with a car and it's the main story followed by a new dog park opening.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Actually, I was just kind of frustrated with the news today. I am so weary of misleading images and stories that don't tell the full story.
> 
> Today KSAT News (my local channel) posted the report on Facebook.
> 
> ...


KENS 5 is even worse than KSAT! They're both terrible news outlets. I watch them for the weather and traffic, not much else. I don't trust Fox anymore. Never trusted the other MSM outlets. I look around at a bunch of places, wait for stories to develop, and form my own thoughts and conclusions about a particular subject


----------



## pasion (Nov 10, 2017)

I honestly think they're unreliable.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Cricket said:


> How often do you see a story in the news and immediately jump to conclusions about what you have read without knowing the entire story?
> 
> Do you believe there are any truly unbiased news sources left? Or, is most news written with the purpose of getting attention, good or bad.
> 
> Have you ever called out a new source for not reporting the full story?


Cricket....really? Have you been on safari or some shit? I mean damn...you seemed like a smart person....educated....succinct...even...dare I say...hip. But now. With one post....you have called into doubt not only your own intelligence, but your entire family lineage. Are you from Kentucky? I'm from Kentucky...and I know what people from Kentucky do in Kentucky....

I'm not criticizing...I'm simply observing and reporting...much like our media does....but maybe I made some inferences I should not have...if I were a diligent journalist. Maybe I jumped to a conclusion and fit my statement to reinforce an opinion.....or maybe yu are from Kentucky...with an Aunt-Mommy....just saying.....:sad2:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Cricket....really? Have you been on safari or some shit? I mean damn...you seemed like a smart person....educated....succinct...even...dare I say...hip. But now. With one post....you have called into doubt not only your own intelligence, but your entire family lineage. Are you from Kentucky? I'm from Kentucky...and I know what people from Kentucky do in Kentucky....
> 
> I'm not criticizing...I'm simply observing and reporting...much like our media does....but maybe I made some inferences I should not have...if I were a diligent journalist. Maybe I jumped to a conclusion and fit my statement to reinforce an opinion.....or maybe yu are from Kentucky...with an Aunt-Mommy....just saying.....:sad2:


It is simply a discussion, but you are welcome to call my intelligence into question if it makes ya feel better.

- Cricket


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*no!!!!*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> It is simply a discussion, but you are welcome to call my intelligence into question if it makes ya feel better.
> 
> - Cricket


(Slippy smiles and quietly mumbles to himself that he calls Cricket's intelligence into question for putting up with us knuckleheads...:vs_blush


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

apparently my humor has gone to the UK and become dry.......sorry cricket. I shall endeavor to Brexit my humor and be more...or less.....like I used to....be....er....
yeah (kicks toe into the dirt) fine....I'll leave....(thought this place was stupid anyway...and everybody was stupid heads....damn it was a joke.....fricking northerners.....ever since the war.....)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> It is simply a discussion, but you are welcome to call my intelligence into question if it makes ya feel better.
> 
> - Cricket


Your intellect is just fine.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

To the OP, 

No. I don't trust ANY media source at face value because all of them are biased in some way. Almost 100% of the news on the major channels is barely 10% truth. But I can and do trust reported headlines as an event happening in which I need to research for myself.


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

No.



Cricket said:


> Have you ever called out a new source for not reporting the full story?


That would be such a waste of time. Why would anyone bother?


----------



## Preppermed (Apr 7, 2019)

I joined this group to learn skills that I don’t have for survival and share the skills I do have with others. All I see are diatribes and name calling, no open minded discussions, no skills training, shared knowledge. I don’t have to think like everyone else to be intelligent, vote the way everyone else does to be worthy of life. We are all citizens of Earth.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Preppermed said:


> I joined this group to learn skills that I don't have for survival and share the skills I do have with others. All I see are diatribes and name calling, no open minded discussions, no skills training, shared knowledge. I don't have to think like everyone else to be intelligent, vote the way everyone else does to be worthy of life. We are all citizens of Earth.


Just what the hell are you babbling about? You've got 9 posts, what the hell kind skill have you tried to share with the forum?

Name a skill you want to learn and I guarantee I can find a thread to help you out or teach you it myself.

Also, young lady, what diatribes and name calling are you talking about, you ignoramous numbskull? :vs_smile: (see what I did there?:vs_laugh

Anyhoo, glad you chimed in!

Your friend,

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cricket said:


> How often do you see a story in the news and immediately jump to conclusions about what you have read without knowing the entire story?
> 
> Do you believe there are any truly unbiased news sources left? Or, is most news written with the purpose of getting attention, good or bad.
> 
> Have you ever called out a new source for not reporting the full story?


No. Real news died when Dan Blather and Baba Wa Wa Wa showed up.


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

Preppermed said:


> We are all citizens of Earth.


What a loaded statement ...

when I was young I was very idealistic and I was told no one likes a bleeding heart. 
something in my intuition is telling me, to tell you, no one likes a bleeding heart.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I immediately know they are lying most likely.


----------



## Aquilius (Apr 22, 2020)

I will keep this short. No. The best thing you can do imho, is get your news from multiple sources, including diverse sources such as the internet and Russia Today (they are shit but at least they often show an opposite view) and then try and work out some kind of truth in between all the rubbish...


----------



## Sc0rPs (Oct 10, 2020)

Personally I do not trust mainstream media, they have shown to be very biased, worried their sponsors would cancel ad revenue or even just don't report.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cricket said:


> How often do you see a story in the news and immediately jump to conclusions about what you have read without knowing the entire story?
> 
> Do you believe there are any truly unbiased news sources left? Or, is most news written with the purpose of getting attention, good or bad.
> 
> Have you ever called out a new source for not reporting the full story?


They are public enemy number one along with the democrat party.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Preppermed said:


> I joined this group to learn skills that I don't have for survival and share the skills I do have with others. All I see are diatribes and name calling, no open minded discussions, no skills training, shared knowledge. I don't have to think like everyone else to be intelligent, vote the way everyone else does to be worthy of life. We are all citizens of Earth.


 I am a citizen of America who resides in Florida. And anyone that calls themselves a citizen of the Earth, lacks good judgement. It is pap, and it is a dangerous way to think.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> I am a citizen of America who resides in Florida. And anyone that calls themselves a citizen of the Earth, lacks good judgement. It is pap, and it is a dangerous way to think.


Global citizen is globalist propaganda. Apparently its working.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Cricket said:


> How often do you see a story in the news and immediately jump to conclusions about what you have read without knowing the entire story?
> 
> Do you believe there are any truly unbiased news sources left? Or, is most news written with the purpose of getting attention, good or bad.
> 
> Have you ever called out a new source for not reporting the full story?


I refuse to watch C(linton)NN, CBS, MSDNC, ABC, etc. I will watch FOX under strict conditions (Tucker, Judge Jeanine, Maria Bartiromo, and sometimes a little of "The Five"). I have been watching Newsmax and One America News and Sky News Australia. I also watch a number of independent YouTube channels (Mark Dice, Liz Wheeler, etc.).

But no matter who we watch or listen to ... we're going to get a bit of bias one way or the other. But the Fake News Mainstream channels have gone FAR beyond simple bias. They're rabid, deranged lunatics.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Preppermed said:


> I joined this group to learn skills that I don't have for survival and share the skills I do have with others. All I see are diatribes and name calling, no open minded discussions, no skills training, shared knowledge. I don't have to think like everyone else to be intelligent, vote the way everyone else does to be worthy of life. We are all citizens of Earth.


Citizens of the United States section of "the earth" are better off that members of the Chinese or Cuban sections of "the earth." "The earth" doesn't give a damn if you're free or not or if you're armed or not. "Intelligent" conversation requires an understanding of the difference between Communism (Democrats) and Conservatism.


----------



## Sherpa Bill (Dec 11, 2017)

Cricket said:


> How often do you see a story in the news and immediately jump to conclusions about what you have read without knowing the entire story?
> 
> Do you believe there are any truly unbiased news sources left? Or, is most news written with the purpose of getting attention, good or bad.
> 
> Have you ever called out a new source for not reporting the full story?


Nope. It is ALL information warfare.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Cricket said:


> How often do you see a story in the news and immediately jump to conclusions about what you have read without knowing the entire story?
> 
> Do you believe there are any truly unbiased news sources left? Or, is most news written with the purpose of getting attention, good or bad.
> 
> Have you ever called out a new source for not reporting the full story?


Yes we can! CNN is the MOST reliable news outlet there is! Wheeee! I'm on drugs.....


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Buddha gave good advice-
_"Believe nothing, no matter who said it unless it agrees with your own reason and your own common sense"_

Sgt. Bob Barnes also gave us great advice about keeping our shit wired tight in this crazy unreal world by telling us to say to ourselves-


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

jimb1972 said:


> No, none of them. Not even the few that seem to support some of my own beliefs. (FOX & OAN)


Just say NO to Faux. I've been watching Newsmax and OAN. There are other good, professionally done sites popping up on the scene as well. I will no longer give Faux the time of day. They're worse than CNN because they're more deceptive.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> Just say NO to Faux. I've been watching Newsmax and OAN. There are other good, professionally done sites popping up on the scene as well. I will no longer give Faux the time of day. They're worse than CNN because they're more deceptive.


Since the election, I refuse to watch anything at all that comes from Fox, period.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> Just say NO to Faux. I've been watching Newsmax and OAN. There are other good, professionally done sites popping up on the scene as well. I will no longer give Faux the time of day. They're worse than CNN because they're more deceptive.


I remember when NewsMax went "moderate."


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Since the election, I refuse to watch anything at all that comes from Fox, period.


Fox nas been comprised, years now, Only 2-3 journalists left


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cricket said:


> How often do you see a story in the news and immediately jump to conclusions about what you have read without knowing the entire story?
> 
> Do you believe there are any truly unbiased news sources left? Or, is most news written with the purpose of getting attention, good or bad.
> 
> Have you ever called out a new source for not reporting the full story?


The best source of factual news available comes on AM Talk Radio Weekdays. I try to catch a local guy early named Christ Saucedo..then Glenn Beck..Rush..Rick Roberts Hannity and Mark Levine. Then comes Chris Krock..and the all night trucker show. They are very informative in between the truck driver bs lol. 90% of that 820 AM


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Fox nas been comprised, years now, Only 2-3 journalists left


And I won't even listen to or watch them either as long as they are paid by Fox.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

A couple of other sites I read:

The Unz Review: https://www.unz.com/ (News & Current Events)
American Renaissance: https://www.amren.com/ (News, Current Events, History)
Wallbuilders: https://wallbuilders.com/ (Actual & factual early, American History & some News and Current Events)
Turley Talks by Steve Turley: https://www.turleytalks.com/ (News & Current Events)

I watch Steve daily on his YouTube channel. He's informative and upbeat and keeps a positive attitude:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCsiAKRKcgzA_372WbXNBaw


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*No! #216ing way!*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> And I won't even listen to or watch them either as long as they are paid by Fox.


They have been broadcasting updates from Sidney Powell, Trumps/legal team.

But in general a POS broadcast. FU to nascar and kneeFL too


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

*"Can We Trust The News Media?"*

I don't believe anyone is without bias, even computers have a built-in bias as they are built by humans. Animals also have bias through conditioning from their environment. I just keep hoping one day we will stop the daily drip of brinkmanship in the content we consume. I think the cost has been more evident in the rapid changes which have occurred in our society in the past 20 years.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SAR-1L said:


> *"Can We Trust The News Media?"*
> 
> I don't believe anyone is without bias, even computers have a built-in bias as they are built by humans. Animals also have bias through conditioning from their environment. I just keep hoping one day we will stop the daily drip of brinkmanship in the content we consume. I think the cost has been more evident in the rapid changes which have occurred in our society in the past 20 years.


It is not simply bias, or a leaning towards the Left, it is a party line that the media has. It preaches an orthodoxy, of anti-Christian and anti-America rhetoric.

And, I truly believe that the media hates America, and despises the Founders.

And so they hotly chase after Communism, as their hope. They are as dangerous as a cobra.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, it's not that I have a 'bias,' but I do play favorites with some of the announcers.

It started very simply and kindly to my starting to watch the 'after game' features of the Milwaukee Brewers. First it brought me insight into moves and rulings that I had never noticed in all the speed and running.

Then over time the announcers started to opine on "_speed balls being crushed with sweaty hands_" and just who in the league was the biggest cheat. This was the beginning of my listening on the Brewers on "radio only." If I had to watch a cheater or lower myself to cheer the cheat, then I lost all my joy in being in The Milwaukee County Stadium. I should have known something was up--that autumn the venue got a roof!

My dad was always getting tickets from salesmen, which he would offer to me and a friend. I think I only went twice--once to the bleachers and once to a real seat. I have not been back.


----------

